# Movie Critiques - Ask about one or tell us about your favorite!



## StoneyBud (Mar 1, 2011)

With the cost of gas and movies these days, no one wants to go see a movie that flops. 

I thought this thread might be cool for everyone to tell which are "10's" and which are "1's".

I'll start it off by asking about "Drive Angry" (3D).

Who's seen it? Was it as good as the trailer makes it look?

I thought I might hit the bong a few times and go see it tonight.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 1, 2011)

I wanna see Hall Pass but my daughter wants to see Rango so i guess she wins. i'll get the boot leg. lol


----------



## nova564t (Mar 1, 2011)

I cant help cause I would never hand over money to watch Nick Cage stumble through another bad movie. I'll wait for HBO to show it and then MAYBE watch it.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 1, 2011)

I got an "Acadamy" pre-release of the Black Swan which was probably a 7 of 10
True Grit which was a 9 for the first half, and maybe a 8 to finish.
Social Network, I thought I would hate and refused to watch...then my g/f talked me into it, and it's easily a solid 9.  So mentally stimulating it was really fun.  IMO
Alice in Wonderland was alot of fun.  I like the old one and new one, and since I remember Alice from when it was "just a cartoon" they're classics 10!
Waiting to see Fighter. 

On the NETFLIX report...
Changling was 4 of 5
Wall Street Money Never sleeps was 5 cause of the original
A-Team 5 of 5 (Even tho Rampage punked out of his fight during the filming and eventually caught a whoopin for it!  LOL PITY THE FOOL)


----------



## cubby (Mar 2, 2011)

I have'nt been to a movie theatre in years...literaly. I don't care for the atmosphere. I would rather wait till they come out on Netflix, wich is usualy just a couple months after release. That way I can watch at home where it's comfortable, I can Bong while watching, pause to re-supply munchies, and make a copy of the movie, all at the same time.
I am looking forward to seeing True Grit, the orriginal is one of my favorite westerns.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 2, 2011)

i just wait till someone takes a camcorder in with them then download the movie. lol

i've got more movies saved than i can watch.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 2, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i just wait till someone takes a camcorder in with them then download the movie. lol
> 
> i've got more movies saved than i can watch.



My 1000GB hard drive full of movie's is my baby when i need entertainment, I cant stand going to the cinema, Too many people to distract me. Just download and watch once DVD quality is out.

Means i save allot of money on going  to cinema and get to see the films in peace and in my living room i get to roll a J and smoke with out anyone complaining hehe.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 2, 2011)

i know man, i've got about 400 dvd's i've made. each with 2 to 4 movies on them.. some i've never watched. it doesn't take long to get them on a bit torrent site if you know where to look. we've got movies, dvd quality in some cases while they're still playin at the theater.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 2, 2011)

I liked True Grit, we all did, which is amazing, my adult kids and husband and I all liked it. Different from the original but good.


----------



## Agent420 (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with Cubby on this. I'd much rather watch at home, mostly because the thetre costs an arm and a leg when it's all said and done. I just wait for them to come out on Netflix, or onDemand. I want to see The Rite. Has anyone seen it? Hall Pass looks good too.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 2, 2011)

Theres a theater in Denver that serves alcohol, which is cool but Denver is a 2 1/2 hour drive, and as far as I know, my 55inch Vizio theater is the only one around with a toking section. We use the Red Box alot.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 2, 2011)

Even if you only watch movies in your home, let us know about the really good ones and the stinkers. I've watched a couple lately that were really bad and several that were better than I expected them to be.

Here's one that was better than I expected:

*Moon*

2009R 97 minutes 
As he nears the end of a lonely three-year stint on the moon base Sarang, astronaut Sam Bell (Sam Rockwell) begins to hear and see strange things. It's not long before Sam suspects that his employer -- the conglomerate LUNAR -- has other plans for him.

-----
Watch this one while you're really good and toasted. It ends way differently then you will expect.

On a 1-to-10 scale, I'd give it a 7.5

It's available as an "Instant Watch" on Netflix.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

MOON!!

YES ^^




			
				StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Watch this one while you're really good and toasted. It ends way differently then you will expect.



OMG the summary doesn't do it justice.  

Think it's on Netflix Instant.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 2, 2011)

Got an older one for ya, If you've never seen it, The Worlds Fastest Indian is one of the best movies ever made IMO. A 10 for sure!


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 2, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Got an older one for ya, If you've never seen it, The Worlds Fastest Indian is one of the best movies ever made IMO. A 10 for sure!


 
Cool man! Is there a story wrapped around the film or is it like a documentary about that one run on the bike?

---
*The World's Fastest Indian*


2005 PG-13 126 minutes

This fact-based drama stars Anthony Hopkins as quirky New Zealander Burt Munro, a 67-year-old grandfather who flies across Utah's Bonneville Salt Flats and blazes into the record books at 183.586 mph on his customized Indian Scout motorcycle. Set in 1967, the film is the second pairing of Hopkins and writer-director Roger Donaldson; the duo also collaborated on the seafaring epic The Bounty (1984).


----------



## nova564t (Mar 2, 2011)

Not really documentary, not all facts, they switched some stuff around to make the story better. Its more about Burt Munro and how he wins over everyone he come in contact with. Teriffic acting by Anthony Hopkins. I don't cry at movies, but the scene where he sets the record made me drop a tear or two.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 2, 2011)

Fastest Indian = 10 (for the common public)

If you've ever owned a bike it's an 11!  

I still loose it when he's modding his tires!!


----------



## nova564t (Mar 2, 2011)

I drag race so there a personal connection for me too!


----------



## benamucc (Mar 3, 2011)

Watched the first disc of Weeds Season 6 last night.  

LOVE THIS SHOW!!  Too funny!!  "The Newmans"  :rofl:


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 3, 2011)

my wife and i got backed one weekend and watched every season on How I Met Your Mother. i know its not a movie but it's still one of my favorite things to watch


----------



## the chef (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't do the seats anymore plus you have to draw blood to get a popcorn after the 3 thousand up front it cost to buy a ticket....so i rent at home...today is a classic.....Attack of the killer tomato's!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2011)

My favorite Western

*My Name is Nobody *

1974R 110 min
Comedy Western spoof bringing together two Western icons - the great Henry Fonda and 70s Italian superstar Terence Hill. Ageing but still fast gunslinger Jack Beauregard meets a man called Nobody who has been hired to kill him. However, Beauregard was Nobody's childhood hero, and the wily young gun starts planning a way that Jack can go down in the history books. Directed by Leone's former Assistant Director Tonino Valerii, with Leone himself taking charge for certain sequences, My Name is Nobody takes an ironic and often comic look at many of the classic situations of the Italian Western. Featuring a witty score by Ennio Morricone and beautifully shot in America and Spain.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 3, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> My favorite Western
> 
> *My Name is Nobody *


 
Man, that is one of the funniest movies of all time! When "Nobody" starts with all that slapping and fast draw stuff, it almost puts me on the floor laughing.

This is a movie to see while good and high on some Sativa.


----------



## Cali*Style (Mar 3, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmm...   Favorite movies, I will spare myself the shame and stick to some good action style movies!  :doh:  

 Avatar is fully awesome in my book.  It's on the corny end for sure, but it's just a cool flick to watch baked out of my mind.

 Favorite western would "FOR SURE" have to go to either-

The Hi-Lo Country (1998) Directed by Stephen Frears, starring Billy Crudup, Woody Harrelson, Cole Hauser. 
 R 114 min - Drama | Romance | Western

-or-

The Wild Bunch (1969) Directed by Sam Peckinpah, starring Ernest Borgnine, William Holden and Robert Ryan 
R  134 min  -  Action | Western   

 A couple more REALLY good movies are-

A River Runs Through It (1992) Directed by Robert Redford, starring Craig Sheffer, Brad Pitt and Tom Skerritt
PG  123 min  -  Drama   

-and-

Legends of the Fall (1994) Directed by Edward Zwick, starring Brad Pitt, Anthony Hopkins and Aidan Quinn 
R  133 min  -  Drama | Romance | War 



 :48:


----------



## nova564t (Mar 3, 2011)

Fargo (1996) 
  98 min  -  Crime | Drama | Thriller   -  5 April 1996 (USA) 



Jerry Lundegaard's inept crime falls apart due to his and his henchmen's bungling and the persistent police work of pregnant Marge Gunderson. 


Director: Joel Coen, and 1 more credit » 
Writers: Joel Coen, Ethan Coen
Stars:William H. Macy, Frances McDormand and Steve Buscemi

This is another great flick!!


----------



## nova564t (Mar 3, 2011)

Gran Torino (2008) 
  116 min  -  Drama   -  9 January 2009 (USA) 

Disgruntled Korean War vet Walt Kowalski sets out to reform his neighbor, a young Hmong teenager, who tried to steal Kowalski's prized possession: his 1972 Gran Torino. 


Director: Clint Eastwood
Writers: Nick Schenk (screenplay), Dave Johannson (story), and 1 more credit » 
Stars:Clint Eastwood, Bee Vang and Christopher Carley

You can't go wrong with Clint!!


----------



## rebel (Mar 4, 2011)

ive been watching Spartacus, have all eps. on dvd
second season has a new actor, really great series.
centennial was a great one, i like long series movies.
lonesome dove series - 1.deadmans walk, 2.comanche moon, 3.lonesome dove, 4.return to lonesome dove, 5.the streets of laredo


----------



## Seattle Bong Ripper (Mar 4, 2011)

anything directed or written by tarantino is good. guaranteed originality and graphic violence


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 4, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> Fastest Indian = 10 (for the common public)
> If you've ever owned a bike it's an 11!
> I still loose it when he's modding his tires!!


 
Just watched it. Wonderful movie!

I've met some people who could make anything from anything. I wasn't aware of this man's story, but it's very cool.

It's remarkable what someone can do when they put their minds too it.

Anthony Hopkins should get a "Best of the Best of the Best" award. The man is good in everything I've seen him in.

Anyone who hasn't seen "The Edge" should put it on their list.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 6, 2011)

Road To Perdition:

Bonds of loyalty are put to the test when a hitman's son witnesses what his father does for a living. 


Director: Sam Mendes
Writers: Max Allan Collins (graphic novel), Richard Piers Rayner (graphic novel), and 1 more credit » 
Stars:Tom Hanks, Tyler Hoechlin and Rob Maxey

This is a good one, Tom Hanks as a contract killer!!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 6, 2011)

slomo, "How I met your Mother" is a great show.  Barney (Neil Patrick Harris) is hilarious in that show.  I watch it all the time.

Nova,  Gran Torino (2008) is awesome, great movie.  But I think Clint Eastwood did his best work in "Unforgiven" with Gene Hackman and Morgan Freeman.  That is a classic in my opinion


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 6, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Road To Perdition:
> 
> Bonds of loyalty are put to the test when a hitman's son witnesses what his father does for a living.
> 
> ...


 
What a trip. That would blow your mind, wouldn't it?

"Well Pop, how exactly do you pay taxes on that?"

Ha! It sounds good. Tom Hanks is one of my favorite actors also. He really does "become" the character.

Just put it in my queue on netflix. I'll have it in the next couple daze...:clap: :dancing:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow

The Fighter

Runtime: 115 min
Rated R for language throughout, drug content, some violence and sexuality

The Fighter, is a drama about boxer "Irish" Micky Ward's unlikely road to the world light welterweight title. His Rocky-like rise was shepherded by half-brother Dicky, a boxer-turned-trainer who rebounded in life after nearly being KO'd by drugs and crime. 

Brilliant film. Its the kind where it has you grinning at the end like you should with a good film. 

Great story, Great acting, Well Written. In my eyes its definitely a great movie. 

Info from IMDB.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 6, 2011)

You guys want a movie review?  I will give you a movie opinion....I just finished watching "Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skulls".  If you watch this movie it is literally like watching Spielberg drop his pants and take a huge steaming dump on everything great he ever created.  If you have fond memories of Indiana Jones, please stay away from this garabge.

-SSF-


----------



## OldHippieChick (Mar 6, 2011)

benamucc said:
			
		

> Social Network, I thought I would hate and refused to watch...then my g/f talked me into it, and it's easily a solid 9. So mentally stimulating it was really fun. IMO


 
I have to agree. I had pre formed a more negative opinion of the main character prior to watching based on the reviews and hype. I found the film full of fundamental life truths. My response was to close my facebook account and to sign up for an online course that I thought was way too expensive two years ago. Quite entertaining. An unexpected positive experience and strangly, I didn't despise the guy as much after watching the film and making my own judgements.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 7, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> You guys want a movie review? I will give you a movie opinion....I just finished watching "Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skulls". If you watch this movie it is literally like watching Spielberg drop his pants and take a huge steaming dump on everything great he ever created. If you have fond memories of Indiana Jones, please stay away from this garabge.


 
No, really, tell us how you really feel about it! Hahahahahahaa

Thanks for the warning, but you're too late. I saw it. Pretty lame for an Indiana Jones flick. The giant boogy-men is where I started looking for something else to watch.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 7, 2011)

The Last Airbender (2010) 
  103 min  -  Action | Adventure | Family   -  1 July 2010 (USA) 
*NO STARS*

The story follows the adventures of Aang, a young successor to a long line of Avatars, who must put his childhood ways aside and stop the Fire Nation from enslaving the Water, Earth and Air nations. 


Director: M. Night Shyamalan
Writer: M. Night Shyamalan
Stars:Noah Ringer, Nicola Peltz and Jackson Rathbone 

STAY AWAY!!! HORRIBLE MOVIE!!!


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 7, 2011)

*Retroactive*

Just watched it again. James Belushi's acting is as good as ever. He plays a great nut-ball redneck.

The time-after-time-after-time actions are a mind-bender. It keeps you thinking fast throughout the movie.

In it's genre, I give it a 8 out of 10. The largest goof I saw in the movie was the guy they got to play the scientist. They could have done WAY better on that.

---

1997R 91 minutes

Louis Morneau's inventive sci-fi thriller stars Kylie Travis as Karen, a psychiatrist who witnesses a deranged psychopath (James Belushi) commit a brutal murder. 

But all may not be lost when she stumbles upon a time machine that could allow her to save the victim. 

Characterized by nonstop action and a breakneck pace, this imaginatively scripted film co-stars Frank Whaley as the scientist who helps Karen turn back the clock.

Cast:James Belushi, Kylie Travis, Shannon Whirry, Frank Whaley, Jesse Borrego, M. Emmet Walsh, Sherman Howard, Guy Boyd 

Director:Louis Morneau


----------



## nova564t (Mar 7, 2011)

Cool Hand Luke (1967) 
126 min  -  Crime | Drama   -  1 November 1967 (USA) 
 10 out of 10 stars

A man refuses to conform to life in a rural prison. 


Director: Stuart Rosenberg
Writers: Donn Pearce (screenplay), Frank Pierson (screenplay), and 1 more credit » 
Starsaul Newman, George Kennedy, Strother Martin, Harry Dead Stanton and Dennis Hopper

One of if not the best movie of all time!!! So many guys that went on to be great actors.


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 7, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> The Last Airbender (2010) *NO STARS *STAY AWAY!!! HORRIBLE MOVIE!!!


 
Thanks Nova! I have looked at that one several times and each time thought that it looked like a "Grade B" movie and decided not to see it until I heard a review from a real person.

You've just made that decision clear for me!

I love sci-fi. Books and movies if the plot is unique and the acting or dialogue in the book are well done.

Thanks for the warning about this one!


----------



## nova564t (Mar 7, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> *Retroactive*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen this one I'll look for it!!


----------



## nova564t (Mar 7, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Thanks Nova! I have looked at that one several times and each time thought that it looked like a "Grade B" movie and decided not to see it until I heard a review from a real person.
> 
> You've just made that decision clear for me!
> 
> ...


 
Bad story, Bad acting, Bad special effects, Its all bad!!


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 7, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Never seen this one I'll look for it!!


 
I use "NetFlix" and it's on the "Instant Watch" tab.

About 3 years ago, I bought an adapter that lets me watch anything on my PC, on my TV. They have lots of services now that allow you to do that, but then there were none. It still works great and I don't need any other service to use it. Anything that will play on my PC will work. I have my sound system wired through the TV also, so I can also use my sound system for anything that will play on my PC, tunes included!

I watch at least one movie a day. Sometimes, if I want to make a holiday of it, I'll watch 4 or 5 movies in one day!

Well done Sci-Fi is my favorite!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2011)

Have you watch sunshine stoney? Came out in 2007. 

I'm really into my sci-fi films but I'm also one of the worst film critic ever so its hard to find decent ones to watch. 

Got any favourites?


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 7, 2011)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Have you watch sunshine stoney? Came out in 2007.
> 
> I'm really into my sci-fi films but I'm also one of the worst film critic ever so its hard to find decent ones to watch.
> 
> Got any favourites?


 
It cost 40 million US to make and only grossed 32 million. That tells me it didn't fare to well with the audiences of the world.

I'll try it and see what I think. Thanks for the suggestion!

As far as favorites...hehe, I own somewhere around 500 movies, and each of them was one I like enough to buy.

The best of the best...

The entire "Alien" series. (I own the collectors edition)

Contact, (Jodie Foster)

Starman, (Jeff Bridges)

Enemy of the State (Will Smith, Gene Hackman)

The Abyss 

City of Angels (Nicolas Cage and Meg Ryan)

Armageddon (Bruce Willis)

Warlock (The first of three...The other two are very, very bad)

There ya go! That's just a few of many.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 9, 2011)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> one of my fav movies is The Sandlot---bunch of innocent kids in LA playing baseball all day every day in a summer---good clean fun---childhood memories on the big screen


That dog in that movie gave me nightmares as a kid lol.

I got a movie that everyone should watch lol its a pretty decent 9 out of 10
Black Swan
lol ya you may say its a chick flick and looks lame, thats what i thought when i walked in on my friend when she was watching this. at first i was like"not another chick flick...) but it gets really trippy (should watch it really baked), its made by the guy who did Requim from a dream.
defenatly the only ballet movie i would ever think about watching. If you have a girlfriend or wife and its her turn to pick a movie, then this is the one for you hands down. I dont want to spoil it but you will pop some extreme wood lol. great movie to get a couple in the mood id say....

If you want to download free movies just dowload Bit Torrent and VLC Player(it plays all formates of movies) and just dowload torrents off of hxxp://torrentz.eu/


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> That dog in that movie gave me nightmares as a kid lol.
> 
> I got a movie that everyone should watch lol its a pretty decent 9 out of 10
> Black Swan
> ...



Trippy film indeed. Dl it the other night. Good movie though.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

I also watched *Season of the witch*

Good film, sort of a cross between exorcist and a knights film. Good watch though. would give it a 7.5/10.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 21, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Even if you only watch movies in your home, let us know about the really good ones and the stinkers. I've watched a couple lately that were really bad and several that were better than I expected them to be.
> 
> Here's one that was better than I expected:
> 
> ...


I saw this one the other night, What a trip, you wake up and you see another you standing there.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 20, 2011)

Rudy (1993) 
  114 min  -  Biography | Drama | Sport   -  13 October 1993 (USA) 

Rudy has always been told that he was too small to play college football. But he is determined to overcome the odds and fulfill his dream of playing for Notre Dame. 


Director: David Anspaugh
Writer: Angelo Pizzo
Stars:Sean Astin, Jon Favreau and Ned Beatty

I just watched this one again tonight, very good TRUE story.


----------



## jandi421 (Apr 23, 2011)

If you are looking for a good movie to spark one to, i suggest Stanley Kubrik's   2001: A Space Odyssey.  It's old and has very very little dialogue, but it blew my mind.

Also, I suggest Stripes, with Bill Murray.  He and a friend join the army and lots of dry smart-aleck humor ensues.


----------



## scotsman (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys im new to the forum just seen this page i watch my movies for free, when you see a movie you want to watch click on it the scroll down to pick a version, pick 1 with a gold star a page will come up and you will be offered a choice of a pro account, to left of that there is a free account wait till it counts down and then click when it says continue as a free user, i watch all my movies this way some of you might already have it others may not hope it helps somone  watchthisletme.com


----------



## boredofwar (Apr 24, 2011)

I too have just seen this thread here`s a film for you hXXp://10starmovies.com/Watch-Movies-Online/New_Kids_Turbo_2010/

there are a lot of versions up but scan through them 3 or 4 of them have English subs.

Definitely not one for the children though and though the quality of the film is not the best  it is funny sh#t


----------



## nova564t (Apr 24, 2011)

Scotts you need to kill that live link replace tt with xx.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 24, 2011)

The girl with a dragon tattoo and its sequels was excellent.
hXXp://www.imdb.com/title/tt1132620/
It's swedish but they of course have subtitled and dubbed versions. I don't mind dubbed. If I want to read I read...when i watch a movie i wanna watch a movie LOL
the books were great too


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 24, 2011)

*Attack of the Killer Tomatoes (1978)
*
A group of scientists band together to save the world from mutated tomatoes that KILL! 

*Motel Hell (1980)*

Farmer Vincent kidnaps unsuspecting travellers and is burying them in his garden. Unfortunately for his victims, they are not dead. He feeds his victims to prepare them for his roadside stand. His motto is: It takes all kinds of critters...to make Farmer Vincents fritters.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 30, 2011)

For an exploitation film "the great american snuff film"
was pretty creepy. had horrible reviews, but is worth the watch just for it's $3k budget is was made on.
Another gross exploitation is "grimm love" with the group of fangoria's fright fest OMG!!!! on the gross scale 1 scene will make you actually close your eyes and the sound will make you want to toss your lunch. 


> A research student descends into depravity in order to understand the mind of a cannibal killer.


the key is the cannibal is NOT a murderer. one twisted flippin movie. you won't feel "right" for two days after watching.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 30, 2011)

2007 R 110 minutes 

The sun is dying and Earth's days are numbered in this sci-fi thriller helmed by Oscar winner Danny Boyle (Slumdog Millionaire). 

With permanent darkness looming, scientists devise a plan to reignite the sun before the lights go out forever. To do so, a crew of astronauts is sent hurtling through space on an intense mission to determine the fate of the planet. 

Cillian Murphy and Michelle Yeoh co-star.

------

A very cool story-line and the acting wasn't great, but wasn't real bad either. A little slow in parts, but watch this one while you're high and you'll get into the movie and the graphics a lot.

The plot takes a few turns that are radical and if you're looking for a "Everyone gets cake and ice-cream" ending, you aren't going to get it from this flick.

On a 1 to 10 rating, I give it 10 for story-line, 6 for acting and 8 over-all.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 30, 2011)

Brokeback Mountain....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Brokeback Mountain....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


 
I've heard that movie is really into its subject "In Depth".  

Yer killin me Rosebud... and yer crackin me up.  

Here: :48: 

You aren't gonna stalk me with gay shitz now are you? :doh:


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 30, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Brokeback Mountain....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



And of course the sequel, "Reach-Around Ridge" :holysheep: :hubba: 

Wet


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 30, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> And of course the sequel, "Reach-Around Ridge" :holysheep: :hubba:
> 
> Wet


 

Not to mention; "Baaaaaack in the saddle again"


----------



## nova564t (Apr 30, 2011)

multifarious said:
			
		

> There Will Be Blood
> 
> The story of a silver miner-turned-oilman on a ruthless quest for wealth during Southern California's oil boom of the late 19th and early 20th centuries. It stars Daniel Day-Lewis and Paul Dano.


Very dark movie, the whole movie had an erie feel and always felt like somethng bad was going to happen. Daniel Day Lewis is one of the greatest actors of all time and it shows in this one I give it 9 1/2 out of ten!! He was also great in Gangs of New York.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 30, 2011)

127 Hours (2010) 
  94 min  -  Adventure | Biography | Drama   -  28 January 2011 (USA) 


A mountain climber becomes trapped under a boulder while canyoneering alone near Moab, Utah and resorts to desperate measures in order to survive. 


Director: Danny Boyle
Writers: Danny Boyle (screenplay), Simon Beaufoy (screenplay), and 1 more credit » 
Stars:James Franco, Amber Tamblyn and Kate Mara

This guy is truely a stud! Kinda hard to watch at times you can almost feel it when he cuts the tendons in his arm to free himself, BRUTAL!! I give it a 8 1/2.


----------

